# Fell upon n scale collection



## Acrfan (Sep 16, 2012)

A family member passed away who collected n scale trains and now I'm left with 2500 brand new train cars and engines still in boxes is there a place online that purchases upraises or has prices for these or a place in orange county where I could go any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you can sell large lots, but be prepared to take a HUGE loss on the value! You'll typically get 10-20% of the actual value in a large lot.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I say split it up. One lot usually doesn't sell to well! I do like the tranistion/steam era stuff and modern stuff also.


----------



## Charewill50 (Feb 6, 2012)

Give me a list. I may be interested.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Charewill50 said:


> Give me a list. I may be interested.



Here is what he listed so far but I think someone here bought the whole lot, but he will sell them when he gets them.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13955

If you need something special he has a whole bunch more that he has not looked at yet.


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

I would be interested as well!

Jay


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jaymack1 said:


> I would be interested as well!
> 
> Jay


You see this?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13955


We have to be quick here to beat Joe brylerjunction ( the guy that bought them) to the punch.

Once he gets them they will be for sale again.


----------

